#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Άδειες, Διαδικασίες, Δικαιολογητικά >  > > >  >  > Δημόσια Έργα >  > > >  >  >  Κατάργηση άρθρων εργασιών  σε έργο

## milt

σε ένα δημόσιο έργο που εκτελώ υπάρχουν κάποιες εργασίες σύμφωνα με την μελέτη, η οποία είχε γίνει 3 χρόνια πριν, συντήρησης-χρωματισμού ξύλινων βαθμίδων οι οποίες μέχρι σήμερα καθώς είναι εξωτερικού χώρου έχουν σαπίσει σε μεγάλο μέρος τους .....
άρα η όποια συντήρηση δεν ιδιαίτερα νόημα

γίνεται ο επιβλέπων να ακυρώσει αυτά τα άρθρα δηλαδή να μην γίνουν οι εργασίες......?????

εγώ χάνω λεφτά από αυτό......καθώς στο όλο έργο έχω κάνει τα δύσκολα κομμάτια και αν κάτι θα μου άφηνε κάτι παραπάνω σε σχέση με τις άλλες, είναι αυτές οι εργασίες....

----------

